# Fetching 2 metadata files... failed



## hanspeed (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello,
When I try use `freebsd-update fetch` in my FreeBSD, I find such errors:

```
root@bsd:/etc # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... failed.
```
My VPS detail:

```
root@bsd:/etc # uname -a
FreeBSD bsd.com 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 22:51:51 UTC 2014     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
And when I run this:

```
root@bsd:/etc # truss -o log freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... failed.

root@bsd:~ # tail log
read(0,"e",1)                                    = 1 (0x1)
read(0,"9",1)                                    = 1 (0x1)
read(0,"f",1)                                    = 1 (0x1)
read(0,"3",1)                                    = 1 (0x1)
read(0,"\n",1)                                   = 1 (0x1)
stat("b219ccdd87787bc2ce7e0bb39dce31e9abfad546d8ce2ca08117ee9291c2e9f3.gz",0xbfbfde38) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
write(1,"failed.\n",8)                           = 8 (0x8)
dup2(0xb,0x0,0xbfbfe470,0x288f9614,0xbfbfe4b8,0x804cd75) = 0 (0x0)
close(11)                                        = 0 (0x0)
process exit, rval = 1
```
I do not know what's wrong with this. My FreeBSD is newly installed.

Would you please help me?

Thanks.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi hanspeed, welcome to the FreeBSD forums.  It looks like freebsd-update(8) isn't able to write the update file it is fetching.  Perhaps you have a read only filesystem?  Can you post the output of `mount`?  freebsd-update(8) stashes files in /var/db/freebsd-update/ by default, so that will need to be writable and have sufficient free space.


----------

